# Slotted rotors



## GRed (Dec 15, 2011)

Does a slotted rotor really help the cooling of the rotor or will it just warp faster??? I have a dodge ram 1500 that rotors keeps warping


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.stoptech.com/technical-support/technical-white-papers/-warped-brake-disc-and-other-myths

bed in rotors right and make sure they are sliding on guides well.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Slotted rotors are supposed to allow gasses to escape as you are braking, if you want a dis-honest answer for the pupose. If you want an honest reason for the slots, they look better than a plane rotor. So if you are planning on slotted rotors, go whole-hog and get drilled and slotted rotors --- looks much, much better. (So long as you have a sports car. If you put drilled and slotted rotors on a grocery-getter, then it dos not look so good)


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Drilled and slotted help dissipate heat better. But they do tend to chew through pads faster. I had a set of Stillen rotors like that on my Jeep Grand Cherokee. The stopping power wasn't significantly changed. But it did eat up pads about 3 times faster. I swapped them back out for regular rotors. 

I'm guessing the key to your problem will be in finding some better quality rotors, pads and making sure they're bedded in properly.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

GRed said:


> Does a slotted rotor really help the cooling of the rotor or will it just warp faster??? I have a dodge ram 1500 that rotors keeps warping


Best thing is to talk to a local shop that works on heavy duty trucks, or check out the Dodge Ram forums.

You will find this is something that has been argued for a long time. Now the big question is, what is your driving habits, do you tow stuff, what brand & part# of the rotor and pads that this shop is using?


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

folks, rotors should not "keep warping". Something is causing this. If it's an issue with calipers or guides, he'll bust ANY rotor. 
treat the cause, not the symptoms.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

ukrkoz said:


> folks, rotors should not "keep warping". Something is causing this. If it's an issue with calipers or guides, he'll bust ANY rotor.
> treat the cause, not the symptoms.


 Incorrectly installed parts will cause them to warp, or dropped rotors. We thought that our rotors on our 2010 Dodge Grand Caravan were warped, but when our garage that we use took the rear brakes off, the pads were in great shape, but the first two inches looked all pitted and original thickness, then about two inches where the pads were at, and about 1/2 to 3/4" from the hub to the bottom of the rotors.

Right there, my mechanic & I knew something went wrong, from when he pulled the wheels off to inspect them back in 2011 a few months after we purchased it used, and this past week. Only thing we can think of, is that the Calipers were not seated when the local dealership, Enterprise who owned it as a rental, or the factory incorrectly installed them.

He even said that when he looked at them in 2011, they looked great and no way near how they looked when he changed the rotors and pads. He even stated that the pads should have shown more wear, but they looked as if they were brand new in the box.

For the OP, if this garage has been doing the work, and are stating that the rotors are warping, find another garage and have them checked out. What kind of driving are you doing, what kind of loads are you pulling, or loading that truck up with.

As for the Slotted or drilled rotors, they really do nothing, unless you are doing high speed driving, and hard stops, or just want something fancy. Finned rotors, that you have the two surfaces supported by the fins will work. If you want to shop around for parts, check http://www.rockauto.com.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I am a bit late but I am with Greg.

A poor break job will eat a rotor super quick. 

Had the brakes done on the wife's 4Runner because we were moving and I couldn't do them, they last a whopping 12,000 miles while the originals lasted over 100,000 miles. 

Crappy job by the shop that was "supposedly" a friend. I re-did them with standard rotors (they are cheaper to buy that try to have turned by a competent shop and they should, in theory be turned on the spindle) and they have 90,000 miles on them now and are starting to have some flutter in them. 

Slotted rotors are best on race cars or cars with undersized brakes.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

You don't need slotted rotors on a street car.


----------

